# Culture for Sling Shooters/Makers



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I would say that as a group slingshooters and makers aren't the reading type, especially pertaining to poetry. But this is a poem that many of us will like, I think. It's not about sling shooting, but it's one of my favorite poems. I'm hoping some others here will like it too.

http://www.netpoets.com/classic/poems/076055.htm


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I would say that as a group slingshooters and makers aren't the reading type


I'd take issue with that. Many of the people I've interacted with on this forum are much, much brighter than average and you don't get that way without cracking a book once in a while.
Anyway...
I enjoyed the poem, although I typically like poetry that rhymes better (because I'm simple, I guess







). I think it's especially relateable to those who make naturals. The narrator initally thinks the axe is crooked but the maker sees it as part of the "personality" of the handle. I can relate to that!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

MJ, to say someone isn't into reading isn't to say he isn't bright -- and yes, you can be exceedingly bright without ever cracking a book, to the contrary of your belief.
If someone isn't too bright to begin with, reading books isn't going to make him any brighter.

When I said, "as a group slingshooters and makers aren't the reading type", I was talking about lifestyle, not intelligence level.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think a lot of the people here would like the book I'm reading, Tools Of The Trade. Jeff Taylor and Rich Iwasaki. All the woodworkers would love it. really fast read, too.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

"Baptiste knew how to make a short job long
For love of it, and yet not waste time either"

Great poem by an American Master. I certainly resonate with the above quote, as taking more time than needed to make a slingshot is the essence of the joy I derive from the process.

I dun ben cultured good...thankee Dayhiker!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

roses are red violets are blue thats sling shot hot and so are you


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> roses are red violets are blue thats sling shot hot and so are you


Thanks Cowboy!


----------

